# Goodwood Sunday Service - 15th Dec 2013



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

These are usually a great turn out, anyone from here going or fancy going along?

http://www.pistonheads.com/calendar/event.asp?i=34073


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm planning on it but probably in the Pug as the GTR will be off the road.


----------



## Mikeyboy2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Guys

Just signed in as a new member, looking for advice on buying my first Skyline or any events coming p that will get me started, currently live in Scotland but traveling is not a problem.

Any advice will be welcomed

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Wrong section Mikey


----------

